# Picture Battle



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Lets see is this post catches on here.

OK, This is picture battle and the rules are simple.

I will post the first picture, and the next picture posted must be something that can kill my picture.

For example If I post a picture of George W Bush, someone can post a picture of a gun. After the picture of the gun someone can post a picture of rust or lava.

Basically anything that can kill or destroy the person/object in the previous picture.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Picture: Headache:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Picture: Pain Killers:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Right now the next picture posted must be something that can destroy the pain killers.

This topic probs won't catch on, lol.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Picture: Laser Cannon


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

A laser cannon's gonna defeat the SUN? :?


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Laser cannons exist?

How can you discern something that doesn't exist wouldn't destroy something else?

Who knows what shooting a laser into the sun would do chemical reactions may cause it to self implode.

Shut up sojourner, you're such a gimp.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

...and to destroy this negativity...some valium:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Ahhh im feeling down, wheres my valium


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

To kill the valium...


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

crack cocaine


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Courtney Love would be more than happy to make that Crack dissappear:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Paper Shredder.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

These birds getting sucked into those jet engines:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

Rice for the birds
Here birdy birdy birdy...lol


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Oh, your so evil. :twisted:

OK OK...Lets rid of the Rice into a proper CURRY  :










MUNCHED.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

Okay lets get rid of the proper curry..lol... :lol:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

BURN THAT FAT.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

I hate to cut the cord.. 8)
just feels like the right thing to do.. :wink:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Duct-tape... cover the sharpness of that little blade. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

omg..how can anyone compete with duct tape  ...Its impossible...it fixes everything..haha...Okay let me think on this one...haha...


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

When all else fails....Throw it away....bye bye duct tape...


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

OSCAR! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

Ohhh Sorry Oscar... :twisted:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Spear:










POP the tyres of that garbage truck & save Oscar before he is crushed to death.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Indian dude throws spear away...










Topic should be stickied so I don't lose it. Any moderator *wink wink* :lol:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Cowboys chase indians


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

We all know Buzz wants to disembowel Woody.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Go Schevchenko, kick the ball away.... KICK IT. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

TOTAL ELIMINATION ! !


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

We all know a rugby player would destroy a padded pixie of an american football player.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

this would stop a rugby player


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

These guys would destroy that truck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

this would distract them


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

No need for heavy equipment....She is all we need.....we all know rugby players are not from shit...lol....
GET EM GRANDMA


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

bye bye grandma


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

1,2,3,4 United States Marine Corp......


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

nite nite


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Blasted right out the air.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

whirlwind moves the missile off course


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Mother Nature stops that tornado dead.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

god has control over mother nature


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Tha gay anti-christ himself looks like he just ate god.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

I submit that George Walker Bush is the

ANTI-CHRIST ! 
And finally I have accumulated more-than-enough proof!

http://mirrors.meepzorp.com/geocities.c ... ntichrist/

george bush is really the anti christ


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

tony blair owns george bush


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Look... this is Tony Blair's wife, Cherie Blair... this face has got to kill him soon, how much longer can he take living with that...


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

just like bill clinton, she helps george bush out,


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Im sure Hilary Clinton still wants to get her way with Monica.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

monica doesnt care


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Ohhhh... you've got her angry now...


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

A reminder, for example; if someone posts a picture of a mouse, reply with a post of a cat or an eagle... it has to be something logical.

None of this posting with A-Bomb pictures to kill a mouse. lol :lol:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Uh Oh... knot in the hose. :shock:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

He will eat it!....


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

OWND dog :lol:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

This should be stickied. :twisted:


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Imagine said:


> This should be stickied. :twisted:


Consider it "stuck"


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Damn, that was fast.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Imagine said:


> Damn, that was fast.


Ya, I have some freedom today. No girly around to tell me what to do.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

8)


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

hrhr


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

But they can't stop thee Zombies! 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

lol


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

ownd


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Lets rid of these lightning clouds with a hurricane...


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

Too cold for hurricanes sorry~


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

Tree's combat global warming!


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

Superman Scissors to cut the bandage!


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Kryptonite destroys everything Supermanish...


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

for the life of me i couldnt find one decent rockbiter pic!


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

The "nothing" from the never ending story movie... gets the rockbitter. and i ADORE that movie... my absolute fave as a kid and i still like to watch it


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

Royal marine would own that dog!


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Fatty takes out soldier with paintballs.... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

Axe of the Dwarves! The Dwarves are upon you!


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

He is nothing without that smelly beard...damn midget...


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

Its electical razor! an Electromagnetic Pulse should do the trick..


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Don't worry we have plenty more fuses....


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

there is no air in the vacuum chamber - so there is no fire


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

Lungs will breath in all the oxgygen!


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

Denis Leary would take all those **** at once!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

Bill Hicks says it?s HIS IDEA!


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

Lucifer rips out lung cancer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Saddam?s gonna TAAAAME Lucifer!


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

hooded wraiths cannot pass the ford of bruinen.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Arwen (Liv Tyler) flushed those creepy basta*rds out. :lol:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

she doesnt look so tough on a bike.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

A few weeks at the gym will sort that out...


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

Ok, but dont overdo it.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

a 20 megaton nuclear war head would destroy this sub


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

This will put out those flames


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Maybe prayer will help.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Mighty hard to top that one, LostOne. Not that this does, but to continue
the game...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

That's a nuclear plant right? So let?s say we want to destroy the nuclear waste?










Future Nanotechnology, May find a way to brake the waste down (If that can be done, "Beats me" =) )


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Evangelicals block this future technology from ever coming about:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

brad said:


> how do I post a picture?


First, you find a picture on the web that you want to post (you could practice this on pictures that have already been posted here); then you right click on it, and a menu will appear on the screen with "Properties" at the bottom.

Left click on "Properties" and a "Properties" box will appear; where it says "Address (URL):," highlight the URL address on the right (pressing the left button down), then right click directly on it and left click on "copy" in the box that appears.

Then return to site and click reply button, left click in the message field so that the cursor will appear in it, then right click in it, then click "paste" in the box that pops up: the URL will appear in the message field; then highlight the URL again, then click the "Img" button (upper right side, first to the left from "URL" button).









Then click preview button to make sure that the image comes up; if it does, you can then click on the submit button, and it's done.

Hope that makes _some_ sense, lol.

e?


----------

